

Ask HN: What service does this? - hackernews

I'm buying a sailboat from someone who has a lot of boats around NYC.  I left him a voice mail earlier this evening, he just called back.<p>He left a message with me, and at the same time sent a txt message with his vm transcribed.<p>What service was he using?  This seems like a brilliant idea.  thoughts?
======
Aaronontheweb
Google Voice does VM-to-text synthesis, but I don't think it's behavior is
along the exact lines of what you described.

------
uptown
How close to 'same time' were the two received? Did the text have any errors
or hints that it was sent by a human and not computer-generated?

